# Looking for Trail Challenges/Trials



## FQH (Dec 31, 2008)

I am looking to participate in different Trail Challenges/Trials of any style except I can't seem to locate any! Does anybody know of any? I have searched the net and haven't been able to come up with much and what I have found the websites no longer exist. I live on the west coast and am willing to travel a bit. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I subscribe to Trail Rider and Trail Blazer magazine. They both usually have upcoming events listed. I don't do any competitive trail riding so I can't help you out on anything upcoming. 
You also might check around for any local clubs. Ours isn't competitive but its fun to get together in places we wouldn't normally ride. Ask your vet or any other horse related folks if they know of any. 
Good luck and hope this helps you


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Craig Cameron does his Extreme Cowboy Race all over the country. You might check out his website and find out if he will be doing one near you.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Try NATRC

http://www.natrc.org/pdf/RideSchedule.pdf


----------



## FQH (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. I have tried everything local - there really isn't anything except for ETI which I do participate in. I have also checked into C Cameron's Ex Cowboy Race but I was too late to apply to enter the one coming to CA this time around. Anyway, thank you for the help!


----------



## thistlecreekranch (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, I just found your message, and hopefully I can help. There are quite a few trail challenges in Idaho, Oregon, and Washington. Go to www.thistlecreekranch.com, www.oregonhorsecenter.com, www.easternsloperanch.com, just for a few. You would obviously have to travel, but at least we are all in the western part of the country!! We have a blast at these events, and hope you will be able to join us sometime!!


----------

